# Thinking Red : Tragic loss to our community



## moobob (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www. volunteertv. com/news/headlines/35827374. html

Cadet Alfred Fox, West Point class of 2010, took his own life on Monday. I helped Alfred apply to West Point while he was attending 97E Interrogator AIT at Ft. Huachuca, AZ. He was a great friend, and I am deeply saddened by his loss. The Army has lost someone that would have made a fine officer. As a junior enlisted soldier, Fox was the Distinguished Honor Graduate of his Basic Training class at Ft. Benning.

I will be attending his funeral on Saturday, 13 December 2008, in Wartburg, TN.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Dec 11, 2008)

RIP... Do you know why he took his life? I have heard of cases where cadets at WP take their lives because they cannot handle to lifestyle there.


----------



## EverSoLost (Dec 12, 2008)

You have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## car (Dec 12, 2008)

Rip, young warrior.


----------



## moobob (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't know. Unfortunately, I don't think he was the type of person that would seek help if he was having problems.


----------



## Swill (Dec 12, 2008)

moob, I'm so sorry. Alfred's family and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 13, 2008)

RIP soldier.


----------

